# Black Widow: Film jetzt auch bei Disney+ für 31 Euro verfügbar



## Icetii (9. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Widow: Film jetzt auch bei Disney+ für 31 Euro verfügbar* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Film jetzt auch bei Disney+ für 31 Euro verfügbar*


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (9. Juli 2021)

Preis ist total falsch in Österreich kostet Black Widow 21,99 sowie Cruella kostet auch 21,99 (auch bei Google Play)


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (9. Juli 2021)

Der Autor soll sich eine Brille kaufen


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (9. Juli 2021)

Habe gerade gesehen der Preis stimmt nur in der Überschrift nicht da steht
 31 Euro


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juli 2021)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> Der Autor soll sich eine Brille kaufen


Die brauchst eher du, weil du den Artikel nicht gelesen hast. Film + Abo = 31 Euro, ohne Abo kannst du nicht schauen. Abo kostet 9 Euro der Film 22. Steht da so breit und ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (9. Juli 2021)

Wenn man Black Widow mit  VIP-Zugang kann  man in anschauen so lange man einen Aktiven Disney Plus Abo hat


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juli 2021)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> Wenn man Black Widow mit  VIP-Zugang kann  man in anschauen so lange man einen Aktiven Disney Plus Abo hat


Und das Abo gibt es umsonst, oder wie?


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und das Abo gibt es umsonst, oder wie?


*Bei Disney+* setzt ja ein Abo voraus - sollte man zumindest davon ausgehen können, dass das klar sein sollte.

Eigentlich eine unglücklich formulierte Überschrift.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2021)

Selbst 22 Euro sind Wucher für einen Streaming Film.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Selbst 22 Euro sind Wucher für einen Streaming Film.


Ist ja nur jetzt so, weil paralel zu Kino-Release. Später kommt der gsnz Normal in die Disney+ Bibliothek dazu, war ja bei z.B. Mulan genauso.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ist ja nur jetzt so, weil paralel zu Kino-Release. Später kommt der gsnz Normal in die Disney+ Bibliothek dazu, war ja bei z.B. Mulan genauso.


Ja schon - dennoch überteuert.
So viel bezahl ich nichtmal für ne Kinokarte. Das Drumherum (evtl. Essen, Knabbereien, Getränke) jetzt mal nicht gerechnet.
Und nicht jeder schaut sich den Film zu Hause auch mit mehreren Leuten an - weil das mal ein Argument von Disney war.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Juli 2021)

Ich geh am Sonntag ins Kino, um mir den Film anzuschauen.
Freue mich schon drauf, das erste mal seit zwei Jahren wieder Kino.
Ich bezahl übrigens trotz Deluxe-Kino weniger als hier verlangt wird. 😅


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juli 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja schon - dennoch überteuert.
> So viel bezahl ich nichtmal für ne Kinokarte. Das Drumherum (evtl. Essen, Knabbereien, Getränke) jetzt mal nicht gerechnet.
> Und nicht jeder schaut sich den Film zu Hause auch mit mehreren Leuten an - weil das mal ein Argument von Disney war.


Du kannst den Film auch im Abo schauen, musst dann aber noch warten, bis er dafür später freigeschaltet wird. Das ist bei Cruella genauso. Die 21€ bezahlt man einmalig als Upgrade zu seinem bestehenden Abo und hat damit auch Zugriff auf andere Titel. Aus meiner Sicht lohnt sich der Beitrag gerade noch nicht, aber er zählt jetzt nicht nur für einen Film.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich geh am Sonntag ins Kino, um mir den Film anzuschauen.
> Freue mich schon drauf, das erste mal seit zwei Jahren wieder Kino.
> Ich bezahl übrigens trotz Deluxe-Kino weniger als hier verlangt wird. 😅


Deluxe-Kino im Cinecitta/Cinemagnum in Nürnberg war ich auch schon paar mal. Hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock, das ist doch der Saal mit diesen Liegestühlen mit hebbarer Fußstütze per Joystick oder Knöpfe oder?

war letztes Jahr nur einmal im Autokino auf unserem Volksfestplatz (der ersten Ghostbusters wurde da gezeigt)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Deluxe-Kino im Cinecitta/Cinemagnum in Nürnberg war ich auch schon paar mal. Hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock, das ist doch der Saal mit diesen Liegestühlen mit hebbarer Fußstütze per Joystick oder Knöpfe oder?



Ganz genau, super bequeme Liegesessel mit Beistelltisch an jedem Platz. Zum genießen. 🤩


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2021)

Kino ist für mich seit dem 3D-Zwang schon lange tot. Kann auch gern so bleiben.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2021)

die ganzen Kinoreleases zu Kinopreisen sind eh so eine Nummer
Klar könnte man sich das schön Rechnen mit günstigeren Essenspreisen, das man mit "unbegrenzt" vielen den Film schauen kann oder der Option auf's Klo zu gehen ohne was zu verpassen
Aber am Ende vom Tag ist das trotzdem nicht grade billig und ob die Preise so gerechtfertigt sind den die Studios aufrufen? Naaaajaaaa

Aber auf der anderen Seite: Man zahlt (wahrscheinlich) eh schon für den Streamingdienst bei dem das Angebot ist, da gibts ja eh noch mehrere und in einem Halben Jahr kommt der Film ohne Extra kosten eh für alle in den Katalog
Früher hat das 3 Jahre gedauert bis ein Film im Fernsehen lief und man auch noch von Werbung und schnitten genervt wurde



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Kino ist für mich seit dem 3D-Zwang schon lange tot. Kann auch gern so bleiben.



Ich würde ja noch mal ins Kinoprogramm schauen, das gibt doch jede Menge Kinos wo das 2D vorstellungen gibt, im Bestenfall noch OV


----------



## Phone (10. Juli 2021)

Wenn ich nur diesen Film sehen möchte bin ich bei 31 Euro
Wenn ich das Abo eh schon habe bei  22 €

Bei uns im Kino 7,50 und da bleibt auch was für Disney hängen...
Also die Gewinnspanne ist hier ja wohl enorm!
Die Streaming Plattform läuft ja davon eh unabhängig weiter daher kann man es schon fast als Totalen Gewinn ansehen nur weil man es als "Exklusiv" anbietet.

Ich warte bis das Ding einfach im regulärem Abo ist und investiere dann die 9 Euro.
Zuhause im Kinoseesel mit Atmos Sound ist besser als jedes Kino, bin es leid das Geraschel, Gehuste, Gerede und helle Handydisplays zu sehen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (10. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich geh am Sonntag ins Kino, um mir den Film anzuschauen.
> Freue mich schon drauf, das erste mal seit zwei Jahren wieder Kino.
> Ich bezahl übrigens trotz Deluxe-Kino weniger als hier verlangt wird. 😅


Schon ein sportlicher Preis.
Letzte Woche im Kino gewesen. Gefreut, aber nix besonderes mehr gegenüber dem „Kinoerlebnis“ daheim.
Ziemlich ernüchtert sogar…irgendwie mehr erwartet.
In den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren haben wir unser Daheim audiovisuell derart optimiert, dass es uns kaum noch nach draussen zieht, jedenfalls nicht mehr ins Kino.
Auf die Menschen draussen kann ich sowieso verzichten. Keine krampfhafte Parkplatzsuche, keine überteuerten Getränke, kein Herumgequatsche im Film, kein Tütenrascheln. Fazit: auf Kino können wir künftig verzichten, jedenfalls bei durchschnittlichen Filmen. Paar Freunde kann ich mir auch nach Hause einladen und gemeinsam schauen. Der Rest der Leute interessiert sowieso nicht.
Das war nicht immer so. Da hat der Dauerlockdown viel kaputt gemacht. Erst erzwungener Verzicht…jetzt mag ich nicht mehr. Geht nicht nur mir so…


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ist ja nur jetzt so, weil parallel zu Kino-Release. Später kommt der ganz Normal in die Disney+ Bibliothek dazu, war ja bei z.B. Mulan genauso.


Und weil das schonmal Wucher war, soll das jetzt besser sein?  

Gut, ich war jetzt logischerweise länger nicht im Kino und kenne die aktuellen Preise nicht - aber vor Corona konnte man hier in der Stadt für unter 10 Euro aktuelle Filme sehen. inklusive Kosten für das Kino wie Strom, Wartung der Vorführgeräte, Heizung, Reinigung etc.

Und für einen Stream von einem Server mit Internetanbindung soll ich dann das Doppelte zahlen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und für einen Stream von einem Server mit Internetanbindung soll ich dann das Doppelte zahlen?


Nur, wenn du ihn unbedingt *jetzt* schon sehen willst und nicht mehr bis zum 06.10. warten kannst, denn ab dann ist er im regulären Abo (9€) mit drin.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juli 2021)

Der hohe Preis ist mit Sicherheit auch ein Kompromissangebot an die Kinobetreiber.
Schon jetzt gehen einige auf die Barrikaden, weil sie sich in ihrem Geschäft geschädigt sehen, weil der Film auch im Streaming zu sehen ist. (Bsp.: https://www.facebook.com/wdrlokalzeitdortmund/posts/4092497430870870 )
Das wäre vermutlich noch wesentlich großflächiger, wenn der Film im Stream nicht mehr als eine Kinokarte kosten würde.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2021)

inwiefern ist das "wucher"?
wer den film parallel zum kino-launch sehen will, zahlt in etwa so viel wie für einen kinobesuch mit einer weiteren person. die nutzerzahl eines netflix-accounts liegt im durchschnitt mit sicherheit nicht unter 2. 
zudem kann der film - mit aktivem account - ja nicht nur 1mal angesehen werden. 

so gesehen sind 20 euro (aufpreis) eigentlich geradezu ein schnäppchen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (10. Juli 2021)

Es tut mir sehr leid für alle Kinobetreiber


Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern ist das "wucher"?
> wer den film parallel zum kino-launch sehen will, zahlt in etwa so viel wie für einen kinobesuch mit einer weiteren person. die nutzerzahl eines netflix-accounts liegt im durchschnitt mit sicherheit nicht unter 2.
> zudem kann der film - mit aktivem account - ja nicht nur 1mal angesehen werden.
> 
> so gesehen sind 20 euro (aufpreis) eigentlich geradezu ein schnäppchen.


Sehe ich auch so. Auch hier, so wie immer, ist ein nur Angebot.
Wer will, soll schauen. Wer nicht, lässt es bleiben.
Ich kann warten bis zum 6. Oktober.
Das echte Kino ist für mich inzwischen kaum noch eine Option...leider, denn ich war begeisterter Kinogänger. Inzwischen hat die Begeisterung  stark nachgelassen. Liegt teils an höchstens mittelprächtigen Filmen, aber vor allem daran, dass der Fernseher daheim mittlerweile definitiv das bessere visuelle Ergebnis liefert.


Worrel schrieb:


> Gut, ich war jetzt logischerweise länger nicht im Kino und kenne die aktuellen Preise nicht - aber vor Corona konnte man hier in der Stadt für unter 10 Euro aktuelle Filme sehen. inklusive Kosten für das Kino wie Strom, Wartung der Vorführgeräte, Heizung, Reinigung etc.


Nein, konnten davon schon lange nicht mehr existieren. Teils eine Nullnummer.
An einer kleinen Tüte Popcorn verdient ein Kinobetreiber viel viel mehr, als an einem Ticket.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Nein, konnten davon schon lange nicht mehr existieren. Teils eine Nullnummer.
> An einer kleinen Tüte Popcorn verdient ein Kinobetreiber viel viel mehr, als an einem Ticket.


Ändert nichts daran, daß es hier in der Stadt immer noch max 6 Euro (ohne 3D und Überlängenzuschlag) kostet. (mit 3D 2 Euro mehr).
Die Frühvorstellung kostet sogar nur 4,50 Euro.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (10. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, daß es hier in der Stadt immer noch max 6 Euro (ohne 3D und Überlängenzuschlag) kostet. (mit 3D 2 Euro mehr).
> Die Frühvorstellung kostet sogar nur 4,50 Euro.


Trotzdem könnten die nur davon nicht existieren. Geld verdient ein Kino nicht mit dem Verkauf von Tickets...leider eigentlich.
Eine Tankstelle verdient auch mit dem Verkauf von Sprit kaum noch was...ist ein anderes Thema.
Dennoch könntest du mir derzeit Kinokarten schenken...ich würde trotzdem nicht ins Kino gehen.


----------



## combine (10. Juli 2021)

glaube ja wohl kaum das filme auf disney+ anzubieten den kinos schadet
da geht man ja mit freunden hin um was zu erleben
jeder der sich zuhause filme anschauen mag macht das doch sowieso über gewisse seiten


----------



## McDrake (10. Juli 2021)

combine schrieb:


> glaube ja wohl kaum das filme auf disney+ anzubieten den kinos schadet
> da geht man ja mit freunden hin um was zu erleben
> jeder der sich zuhause filme anschauen mag macht das doch sowieso über gewisse seiten


Ich geh sehr gerne alleine in ein beinahe leeres Kino am Mittag unter der Woche.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern ist das "wucher"?
> wer den film parallel zum kino-launch sehen will, zahlt in etwa so viel wie für einen kinobesuch mit einer weiteren person. die nutzerzahl eines netflix-accounts liegt im durchschnitt mit sicherheit nicht unter 2.
> zudem kann der film - mit aktivem account - ja nicht nur 1mal angesehen werden.
> 
> so gesehen sind 20 euro (aufpreis) eigentlich geradezu ein schnäppchen.


Haben wir vorhin beim Freund gesehen, ein gelungener Abend zu viert mit 4K Beamer und Surroundanlage.
Sehenswerter Actionstreifen der stellenweise dem Stil von älteren Bonds  (Verfolgungsjagd) entsprach.

Insofern Kinoatmo 100% ohne Störeffekte mit garantiert bequemen Sitzen ohne Armlehnenteilung !

So gesehen war es ein Schnapper, obgleich das der Gastgeber spendiert hat, der z.Z. ohnehin mal wieder D+ hat.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (11. Juli 2021)

combine schrieb:


> glaube ja wohl kaum das filme auf disney+ anzubieten den kinos schadet
> da geht man ja mit freunden hin um was zu erleben
> jeder der sich zuhause filme anschauen mag macht das doch sowieso über gewisse seiten


Ist das so?
Jeder? Sprich für dich. Habe Prime, Disney+, Netflix und Sky zur Verfügung.
Gewisse Seiten…klar, kennt man. Guck ich überhaupt nicht mehr hin.

Aber zum Thema Kino…brauch ich nicht mehr. Kann warten, bis sie dann zuerst auf Sky sind und mittlerweile bietet mir mein „Home-Cinema“ ein besseres Erlebnis als das Kino. 
Mit Freunden ins Kino, um was zu erleben…naja, so unterschiedlich kann es sein. Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, dann um einen Film zu schauen.


----------



## golani79 (11. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern ist das "wucher"?
> wer den film parallel zum kino-launch sehen will, zahlt in etwa so viel wie für einen kinobesuch mit einer weiteren person. die nutzerzahl eines netflix-accounts liegt im durchschnitt mit sicherheit nicht unter 2.
> zudem kann der film - mit aktivem account - ja nicht nur 1mal angesehen werden.
> 
> so gesehen sind 20 euro (aufpreis) eigentlich geradezu ein schnäppchen.


Schnäppchen? 🤣 

Ja, man kann den Film öfter ansehen - kann man bei ner BluRay auch. Ebenso mit mehreren Personen .. soll die dann auch ein Vielfaches kosten? 

Bevor ich mir dieses "Schnäppchen" hole, geh ich lieber ins Kino, wenn ich den jetzt schon sehen will. 

Für nen Streamingdienst, bei dem man eh selber schon Abo bezahlt und selbst die ganze Infrastruktur inkl Strom bereitstellt, sind 20€ Aufpreis für nen Film - auch wenn es parallel zum Kinostart ist - definitiv kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Bei den 20€ ist aber auch nicht nur *ein* Film enthalten, den man eher sehen kann, bei deiner Kinokarte schon. 

Ich verstehe die Diskussion wirklich nicht. Das ist eine freiwillige Mehrabgabe für Leute, die bei bestimmten Titeln nicht noch drei Monate warten können. Da mir persönlich der Umfang des VIP-Angebots derzeit zu gering ist, habe ich noch nicht dafür bezahlt. Black Widow werde ich dementsprechend im Oktober gucken.

Und was soll das mit dem Stromverbrauch eigentlich? Wenn ich ins Kino will, muss ich mit dem Auto fahren und Benzin verbrauchen. Diese Infrastruktur muss ich auch bereitstellen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und was soll das mit dem Stromverbrauch eigentlich? Wenn ich ins Kino will, muss ich mit dem Auto fahren und Benzin verbrauchen. Diese Infrastruktur muss ich auch bereitstellen.


Natürlich darf man da auch Parkplatz und alle Art von Mehrpreisen gewünschten Genussmittel a la Popcorn, Getränke etc vergessen, wobei man @home auch noch eine größere Auswahl hat.
Unter dem Strich kommt da schon einiges zusammen.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, dann um einen Film zu schauen.


Definitiv, jedoch ist das bei mir idR ein Abendfüllendes Gruppenevent mit guten Freunden geworden seitdem ich ca. 20Lenze auf der Uhr hatte.
Davor bin ich oft einfach mal für Kurzentschlossene alleine ins Kino gegangen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, man kann den Film öfter ansehen - kann man bei ner BluRay auch. Ebenso mit mehreren Personen .. soll die dann auch ein Vielfaches kosten?



man möge mich korrigieren, aber so weit ich weiß, erscheinen blu-rays in aller regel nicht parallel zum kinostart und kosten was? (mindestens) 30 euro? insofern verstehe ich dein gegenargument jetzt nicht so ganz. 



> Bevor ich mir dieses "Schnäppchen" hole, geh ich lieber ins Kino, wenn ich den jetzt schon sehen will.



ja, eben. das dürfte auch sinn dieser preisgestaltung sein. wer den film direkt sehen will / muss, zahlt- so oder so - halt mehr. sehe nach wie vor das problem nicht tbh. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

20 Euro für daheim und sofort ansehen?

Naja, dann doch lieber das Kino. Klar, wer es auf Bequemlichkeit absieht wird dies als Vorteil sehen. Aber Streaming ist immer mit Kompromissen bei Bild und Ton verbunden. Streaming-FHD/-4K ist nicht gleich Real-FHD/-4K. Das ist schon technisch gesehen nicht möglich, Bitraten können nicht dasselbe Ergebnis zaubern wie beispielsweise echte Medien. Ich sag nur Sound. Das was Netflix, Amazon und Co. abliefern hat keine aggressive Dynamik, geschweige den Tiefbass.

Mir als Cineast mit großen Seh- und Hör-Ansprüchen wären mir 20 Euro und mehr für einen Parallel-Kino-Release zum Daheim-Schauen auch definitiv zu teuer, da muss ich mich doch auf Worrel Seite stellen.


Bonkic schrieb:


> man möge mich korrigieren, aber so weit ich weiß, erscheinen blu-rays in aller regel nicht parallel zum kinostart und kosten was? (mindestens) 30 euro? insofern verstehe ich dein gegenargument jetzt nicht so ganz.


Wo kaufst du frische BRs??? 
Die Preise fallen noch kurz vor (!) Verkaufsstart locker auf Werte zwischen 15 - 20 Euro. Sonder-Editionen und Steelbooks mal ausgenommen.
Nagelneue blaue Scheiben sind mittlerweile dort angekommen wo früher die DVDs zu finden waren. Einzig 4K-Scheiben sind heute eine sehr teure Angelegenheit, da kommen wir durchaus auf realistische +/-30 Euro wenn sie frisch erscheinen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir als Cineast mit großen Seh- und Hör-Ansprüchen wären mir 20 Euro und mehr für einen Parallel-Kino-Release zum Daheim-Schauen auch definitiv zu teuer, da muss ich mich doch auf Worrel Seite stellen.


Deswegen wartet man bis Oktober und bekommt den Film (und noch viel mehr) für 9€, wenn man ihn eben nicht auf der großen Leinwand sehen will, wo man dann für das ganze Drumherum mehr zahlt. 

Das dreht sich alles irgendwie im Kreis. Mir sind die einmaligen 20€ für derzeit Cruella und Black Widow auch zu viel, weil ich keinen Wert darauf lege, die beiden Filme jetzt schon zu schauen. Hätten sie z.B. Loki in den VIP-Zugang gepackt, hätte ich gezahlt. 

Man muss sich also dafür entscheiden, ob einem das Angebot es wert ist, aber es ist nicht so, als wenn man als Abonnent komplett leer ausgeht. Insofern finde ich „Wucher“ jetzt etwas übertrieben. Wenn die 20€ nicht ein einmalig zu zahlendes Upgrade wäre, das mehrere Titel umfasst, könnte ich das noch eher nachvollziehen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wo kaufst du frische BRs???



nirgends.  



> Die Preise fallen noch kurz vor (!) Verkaufsstart locker auf Werte zwischen 15 - 20 Euro. Sonder-Editionen und Steelbooks mal ausgenommen.



ich bin jetzt mal vom vorbesteller-preis bei saturn ausgegangen: da werden 30 euro bspw für godzilla vs kong (40 für 4k) aufgerufen. das scheint also der normal-preis für frische br-releases zu sein, wohlgemerkt mehrere monate nach kino-start. bitte jetzt nicht um jeden euro mehr oder weniger feilschen, es geht ums prinzip. summa summarum kann von 20 euro aufpreis bei d+ zum kino-release nicht von wucher oä die rede sein.

und da mans ja immer dazusagen muss: das ist kein plädoyer für d+ ich habs nicht und wills nicht. vor allem brauch ich keinen film direkt zum launch zu schauen (außer vielleicht - ich habs mir jedenfalls vorgenommen - öfter mal im kino).


----------



## Gast1649365804 (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 20 Euro für daheim und sofort ansehen?
> 
> Naja, dann doch lieber das Kino. Klar, wer es auf Bequemlichkeit absieht wird dies als Vorteil sehen. Aber Streaming ist immer mit Kompromissen bei Bild und Ton verbunden. Streaming-FHD/-4K ist nicht gleich Real-FHD/-4K. Das ist schon technisch gesehen nicht möglich, Bitraten können nicht dasselbe Ergebnis zaubern wie beispielsweise echte Medien. Ich sag nur Sound. Das was Netflix, Amazon und Co. abliefern hat keine aggressive Dynamik, geschweige den Tiefbass.


War auch mal ein großer Kino-Fan. Hat sich radikal geändert, als viele Kinos für viele Filme nur joch 3D im Angebot hatten und ich fahre nicht zusätzlich 50 km, um ein Kino ohne den 3D Quatsch zu finden. 
Und im digitalen Zeitalter, was ist dann das Original? Auch im Kino bekomme ich nur eine Projektion.
Streaming wird auch immer besser, die Bitraten steigen. 
Kinofilme laufen auch, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen lediglich mit 24 fps...der Hobbit lief schon mit 40. Über die Jahre haben wir uns nämlich an leiht ruckelnde Kinofilme gewöhnt.
Das kann Streaming auch. 
Ton, ok, da gebe ich dir recht, nicht jeder hat Raum für eine entsprechende Anlage, ist mir aber auch nicht sooo wichtig. 
Das reine Bild kann mein Fernseher mittlerweile besser, als es im Kino aussieht. Ist mir persönlich meistens zu dunkel. 
Tut mir leid für alle Kinobetreiber, aber ich sehe fürs klassische Kino leider keine Zukunft.
Ich hoffe aber, ich irre mich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Ich mag die Atmosphäre im Kino, aber wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mache, mich gesellschaftsfähig zu machen und ins Auto zu setzen, um in das nächste Multiplex zu fahren, dann setze ich mich nicht einfach in den kleinsten Saal und esse Gummidrops aus der Handtasche. 
Als wir noch „regelmäßiger“ ins Kino gingen, haben wir z.B. bevorzugt die IMAX-Säle gewählt, weil die eben nochmal besser ausgestattet sind. Im Fall eines Filmes wie Black Widow wären das knapp 15€  (statt 10€) pro Kinokarte. Das kann man nun auch als Wucher bezeichnen, aber der Aufpreis war uns die Qualität halt wert.
Und so sehe ich das auch mit dem VIP-Upgrade bei Disney. Es ist ein bevorzugter Zugang zu Titeln, die später im Abo enthalten sind. Das muss es einem ebenso wert sein, wie die größere Leinwand und der bessere Sound in einem IMAX-Saal. 

Aber ich will jetzt auch kein Plädoyer für Streamingdienste halten. 
Manche Argumente fand ich jetzt einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> man möge mich korrigieren, aber so weit ich weiß, ... kosten [BluRays] was? (mindestens) 30 euro?


WTF? Wo kaufst du denn BRs?

Normale(!) BRs kosten bei frischem Release 13-18 Euro. 
Mediabook-, extra3D- oder 4 Disc Fan Auflagen - ja, DIE kosten schon mal 30+ Euro.

Aber wenn's danach geht, kosten CDs 50 Euro.

(... oder gar 500 Euro - jedenfalls, wenn es die handgemachte Verpackung mit extra Stimmgabel für jeden einzelnen Song sein soll. )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> WTF? Wo kaufst du denn BRs?
> 
> Normale(!) BRs kosten bei frischem Release 13-18 Euro.
> Mediabook-, extra3D- oder 4 Disc Fan Auflagen - ja, DIE kosten schon mal 30+ Euro.


Und mit höheren "Vorbesteller-Preisen" kann man auch schon lange nicht mehr argumentieren. Bei Amazon und Co. lässt sich sehr gut nachverfolgen dass Filme nochmal preislich angepasst, sprich vergünstigt werden. Hab oft die Erfahrung gemacht dass vorgemerkt Neu-BRs Monate bzw. Wochen vor offiziellem Verkaufsstart gerne zwischen 20 - 30 Euro kosten, und am Ende kommt man doch mit unter 20 Euro besser weg als anfangs vermutet.


----------



## golani79 (11. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> man möge mich korrigieren, aber so weit ich weiß, erscheinen blu-rays in aller regel nicht parallel zum kinostart und kosten was? (mindestens) 30 euro? insofern verstehe ich dein gegenargument jetzt nicht so ganz.
> 
> 
> 
> ja, eben. das dürfte auch sinn dieser preisgestaltung sein. wer den film direkt sehen will / muss, zahlt- so oder so - halt mehr. sehe nach wie vor das problem nicht tbh. 🤷‍♂️



Gerade bei Amazon div Neuerscheinungen angeschaut - fangen bei ~17€ an und ja, gehen auch hoch bis 30€ - je nach Titel und Version halt (3d, 4k, ...)

Problem gibt es eh keins .. aber 20€ sind mMn einfach kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Wie sich alle auf die Sache mit den BR stürzen. Wann erscheint die von Black Widow? Um den Film geht es ja immerhin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie sich alle auf die Sache mit den BR stürzen.


Wenn Preisvergleiche gemacht werden... Warum nicht?!


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wann erscheint die von Black Widow? Um den Film geht es ja immerhin.


Es ist davon auszugehen dass diese gegen Dezember 21/Januar 22  erscheint, halte ich zumindest für sehr realistisch.

Kann man auch anhand eines aktuellen Beispiels nehmen: Godzilla vs. Kong.

Wurde weltweit - also dort wo die Kinos wieder geöffnet wurden - am 31.03.21 .
Deutscher BR-Release: 30.09.21. Unabhängig davon dass der Film erst diesen Monat in deutschen Kinos gestartet ist.

Rechner immer ein halbes Jahr auf den weltweiten Starttermin, das passt in der Regel ganz gut. Und da Black Widow erst jetzt international läuft... Siehe meine Einschätzung. Dezember könnte recht knapp werden, daher tendiere ich mehr zu Januar nächsten Jahres.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn Preisvergleiche gemacht werden... Warum nicht?!


Weil hier noch ein paar andere Dinge erwähnt wurden, die geflissentlich ignoriert werden
Aber gut, auch egal, ich habe das jetzt einfach mal zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Weil hier noch ein paar andere Dinge erwähnt wurden, die geflissentlich ignoriert werden.


Und zwar?

Wir hatten:
- Streaming - sofort verfügbar
- Parallel-Release Kino und Streaming-Dienst
- Verfügbar-Zeitpunkte (Verfügbarkeit per Abo oder Sofort-Zugriff)
- daraus resultierende Preismodelle, verglichen mit konventionellem Kino
- Unterschiede zwischen Kino und Home-Cinema (bei Betrachtung von Komfort, verfügbarer Technik + -limitierungen, Atmosphäre, auswärtige und Selbstverkostung,...)
- generelles Pro-und Contra-Jonglieren beider Optionen

Hab ich was vergessen? 

Aber nur noch mal mein rein subjektiver Standpunkt dazu:
Bei aller Güte an heimischer Technik die ich mir in den letzten 2 Jahren gegönnt habe - einen 55"-OLED und erst kürzlich ein Soundsystem-Upgrade, beides stimmt mich sehr zufrieden -, Kino ist und bleibt eine ganz andere Seherfahrung. Allein die Leinwandgröße kann man in kein 25²m-Wohnzimmer quetschen, und gerade persönliche Favoriten von Filmen die man best- und größtmöglichst konsumieren möchte sind absolute Kinopflicht. Für mich, wohlgemerkt. Streaming bleibt da zweite Wahl.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Ja, dass man für die 20€ mehr als nur Black Widow bekommt und daher die Frage bleibt, inwieweit das Wucher sein soll.
Und dann war da noch die Sache mit dem Energieverbrauch. 
Aber ich denke, für mich ist die Diskussion dann auch durch. Ich freue mich darauf, den Film am 6.10. für „9€„ zu schauen. 

Und es ist ganz wunderbar, dass Kino für dich die einzig wahre Seherfahrung ist. Deswegen haben wir im Kino ja auch immer 5€ mehr gezahlt, um das Beste vom Besten zu bekommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, dass man für die 20€ mehr als nur Black Widow bekommt und daher die Frage bleibt, inwieweit das Wucher sein soll.
> Und dann war da noch die Sache mit dem Energieverbrauch.
> Aber ich denke, für mich ist die Diskussion dann auch durch. Ich freue mich darauf, den Film am 6.10. für „9€„ zu schauen.


9 Euro sind auch völlig okay, der Anstoß waren ja die 31.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und es ist ganz wunderbar, dass Kino für dich die einzig wahre Seherfahrung ist. Deswegen haben wir im Kino ja auch immer 5€ mehr gezahlt, um das Beste vom Besten zu bekommen.


Wer Ansprüche hat zahlt selbstverständlich auch gerne mehr, denke jeder der ein bisschen in sich geht wird diese Maxime teilweise auch bei sich selbst entdecken. Letztendlich bleibt einzig und allein die Frage in welche Richtung der persönliche Anspruch geht. Frühere Verfügbarkeit zuhause zählt für mich (!) nicht dazu, das dürfen andere aber gerne anders sehen, kein Ding.

Und wie gesagt, Kino ist für mich nur bei absoluten Must-See-Streifen die beste Möglichkeit sich das Maximum an Filmgenuss zu holen. Aber bitte nicht wieder falsch interpretieren, SO oft und in JEDEN Film gehe ich im Jahr auch nicht ins Kino, auch hält sich die Zahl an Must-Sees SEHR begrenzt. Die Zeiten wo ich quasi jedes Wochenende mit Frau oder Freunden in die Lichtspielhäuser gegangen bin sind seit meinem ersten Kind vorbei.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Ich muss mich jetzt tatsächlich  aus der Diskussion zurückziehen, weil ich offensichtlich das Modell von Disney plus falsch interpretiert habe. 
Schande über mich, ich hatte mir das damals wegen Cruella durchgelesen und die Auflistung fehlinterpretiert. 

 Doch alles Wucher!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt tatsächlich  aus der Diskussion zurückziehen, weil ich offensichtlich das Modell von Disney plus falsch interpretiert habe.
> Schande über mich, ich hatte mir das damals wegen Cruella durchgelesen und die Auflistung fehlinterpretiert.
> 
> Doch alles Wucher!




Du machst jetzt nur Scherze, oder?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Frag nicht. Brett vorm Kopf. 
Das war jetzt kein Sarkasmus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Frag nicht. Brett vorm Kopf.
> Das war jetzt kein Sarkasmus.


Oooookaayyyy...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte das Angebot damals so interpretiert, dass man das einmalig freischaltet für den Account und habe mich daher über die Wucher-Vorwürfe gewundert, weil ich das ganz ok fand, auch wenn es mir den Aufpreis nicht wert war.
Aufgrund dessen, dass das hier so ein Aufreger war, habe ich jetzt nochmal gegoogelt und gerlernt, dass ich falsch lag.
Den Aufpreis für einen Film finde ich also schon deftig, auch wenn das immer noch freiwillig und nicht notwendig ist.



Spoiler



Für Loki hätte ich es dennoch gezahlt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei aller Güte an heimischer Technik die ich mir in den letzten 2 Jahren gegönnt habe - einen 55"-OLED und erst kürzlich ein Soundsystem-Upgrade, beides stimmt mich sehr zufrieden -, Kino ist und bleibt eine ganz andere Seherfahrung. Allein die Leinwandgröße kann man in kein 25²m-Wohnzimmer quetschen, und gerade persönliche Favoriten von Filmen die man best- und größtmöglichst konsumieren möchte sind absolute Kinopflicht.


Man muß diese Leinwandgröße auch gar nicht haben, denn der Sitzabstand ist zur Leinwandgröße entscheidend.
Was bringt mir eine 20m Diagonale bei 20m Sitzabstand füt rin "Mehrwert", als im Heimkino eine 3m Diagonale bei 3m Abstand ?

Störende Personen sind @home jedenfalls 100% nicht gegeben und das ist ein elementarer Effekt, etwas anderes ist es natürlich wenn man mit 8-10 Personengruppen ins Kino will, da ist selbst die größte Bude nicht konkurrenzfähig.
Wobei bei der Gruppengröße auch kaum Eventcharakter aufkommt, weil man sich letztendlich doch in mehreren Kleingruppen bewegt. 

Und spätestens wenn man den Streifen einfach mal anhalten kann weil jemand eine schwache Blase hat, ist das einfach sehr dankbar für die Person und auch die anderen die ggf. verpasste Dinge nachschieben müssen und damit alle im Umkreis stören.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Angebot damals so interpretiert, dass man das einmalig freischaltet für den Account und habe mich daher über die Wucher-Vorwürfe gewundert, weil ich das ganz ok fand, auch wenn es mir den Aufpreis nicht wert war.
> Aufgrund dessen, dass das hier so ein Aufreger war, habe ich jetzt nochmal gegoogelt und gerlernt, dass ich falsch lag.
> Den Aufpreis für einen Film finde ich also schon deftig, auch wenn das immer noch freiwillig und nicht notwendig ist.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht ist auch Preisgestaltung so "geschickt" formuliert dass es schnell zu Falschverständnis führen kann. Wäre nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch Preisgestaltung so "geschickt" formuliert dass es schnell zu Falschverständnis führen kann. Wäre nicht das erste Mal.


Will ich gar nicht unterstellen, ich bin halt einfach doof, aber dass in der Beschreibung eine Liste der Filme stand, könnte mich zusätzlich verwirrt haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Man muß diese Leinwandgröße auch gar nicht haben, denn der Sitzabstand ist zur Leinwandgröße entscheidend.
> Was bringt mir eine 20m Diagonale bei 20m Sitzabstand füt rin "Mehrwert", als im Heimkino eine 3m Diagonale bei 3m Abstand ?
> 
> Störende Personen sind @home jedenfalls 100% nicht gegeben und das ist ein elementarer Effekt, etwas anderes ist es natürlich wenn man mit 8-10 Personengruppen ins Kino will, da ist selbst die größte Bude nicht konkurrenzfähig.
> ...


Ich sage nicht dass Home-Cinema keine Vorteile hat, ich selbst hab mir ja nicht umsonst im Laufe der Jahre eine gar nicht mal so kleine "Heim-Videothek" zugelegt (die auch weiterhin wächst, wenn auch nicht mehr so rasant wie zu Beginn der goldenen DVD-Ära)  und zuletzt mit genanntem Equipment ausgerüstet. Nur eine echte Leinwand und Atmos-Lautsprecher installieren wäre mir zu aufwendig wie auch kostspielig. Gerade Atmos ist so eine Sache, denn als Technik-Interessierter der sich regelmäßig über BR-/UHD-Reviews informiert lese ich sehr oft dass diesbezüglich häufig arg geschludert wird, sprich dass Audio-Signale Richtung Decke verlagert werden wo sie eigentlich gar nicht hingehören und so eine völlig unrealistische 3D-Audio-Kulisse verursachen.

Aber wie ich schon Nyx entsprechend erklärt habe, ich bin mittlerweile auch nicht mehr der Kino-Dauer-Konsument wie zu Bestzeiten (1990er bis später 2000er).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Atmos-Lautsprecher installieren wäre mir zu aufwendig wie auch kostspielig. Gerade Atmos ist so eine Sache, denn als Technik-Interessierter der sich regelmäßig über BR-/UHD-Reviews informiert lese ich sehr oft dass diesbezüglich häufig arg geschludert wird, sprich dass Audio-Signale Richtung Decke verlagert werden wo sie eigentlich gar nicht hingehören und so eine völlig unrealistische 3D-Audio-Kulisse verursachen.


Wobei man auch sagen muß das die Zahl der Kinos die derartige Tonqualität liefern zumindest in meinen Gefilden stark gen 0 geht, Surround ist da mMn vollkommen ausreichend.



> Das Cineplex Elmshorn ist das einzige *Kino in Schleswig*-*Holstein*, dass mit Dolby *Atmos* ausgestattet ist.


Wow, lächerliche 1:10h Fahrtzeit.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte Freitag und Sonnabend Kinotag und mir sowohl Monster Hunter als auch Black Widow angesehen.

Jetzt kommt's, ich fand Monster Hunter besser. Er ist total schwachsinnig aber bietet nonstop Action mit tollen Effekten. Und Tony Jaa als auch Ron Perlman sind genial. Milla Jovovich, die ich als Schauspielerin sehr schätze hatte leider einen recht tumben Charakter gespielt aber war noch im Rahmen.

Die Story hatte zwar Null mit den Spielen zu tun aber es gab unendlich viel für Fans zu entdecken. Genau genommen war das ganze Opening fast 1:1 das Intro aus Monster Hunter World.

Die Effekte waren Top Notch, die Kämpfe natürlich komplett over the top. Und wenn Milla verletzt wurde oder sich den Fuß brach, dann hat sie sich kurz geschüttelt, quasi ein Heil-Item eingeworfen und war wieder wie neu - ganz wie in Spielen. Okay, das war zugegeben etwas fragwürdig aber mit dem gebrochenen Fuß hätte sie sonst ja auch nicht weitermachen können.

Und dann kam Black Widow. Ein zu großen Teilen sehr ruhiger Film der sehr auf Atmosphäre setzte. Viel Drama aber immer wieder Gags, die das auflockern sollten, was das Drama dann aber dummerweise relativierte. Irritierend war der Zeitrahmen in dem es spielen sollte. Das war wohl so um 2010 rum. Nur komisch, während sie normal drauf achteten, Autos etc. stimmten, nur die BMWs, das waren immer die aktuellen Modelle. Dadurch fiel es gleich doppelt als Werbung auf.

Er hatte relativ wenig Action, wirkte mehr wie ein Agentenfilm. Die Feminismus-Keule ist übrigens groß, sogar meine Frau fragte gegen Ende irritiert nach. Bei Captain Marvel war das nicht annähernd so zu merken. Es gab im ganzen Film nur drei männliche Rollen. Das eine war der Oberbösewicht, die männliche Hauptrolle der "Papa" war der Comedy Relief des Films und dann noch eine Nebenfigur, der Black Widow mit Waffen etc. ausstattete, über den sie sich aber immer lustig machte, wobei das okay war, sie mochte ihn trotzdem.

Und natürlich: 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Der Hauptgegner entpuppte sich im letzten Drittel als Frau und wurde am Ende "geheilt" und konvertierte zu den Guten, weil Black Widow und alle anderen sich weigerten im Kampf auf Leben und Tod sie notfalls auch zu töten, gegen männliche Gegner hatten sie das Problem nicht, die waren nur da um über den Jordan geschickt zu werden, die ganzen weiblichen Gegner hingegen wurden alle gerettet und waren dann die Guten.



Black Widow hat die ganze Zeit auch nur auf die Fresse gekriegt, ich habe mich ständig gewundert, wie sie als Avenger gegen Superhelden auch nur eine Sekunde überleben konnte. Hier sind ja alles nur "normale" Menschen (bis auf Papa).
Auch die CGI war teils ein wenig "nicht perfekt". Man merkte das schon, wenn plötzlich eine CGI Figur über den Schirm flog. Die feindliche Anlage sah dann noch direkt wie aus einem Computerspiel aus. (Hier gefiel mir die CGI von Monster Hunter deutlich besser). 

Auch der Abspann hinterließ mich mit einem großen Fragezeichen, ich dachte, die wollten einen Neustart machen und nicht fortsetzen. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Am Ende steht Natashas Schwester Yelena in der heutigen Zeit an ihrem Grab und trifft dort die Frau aus Seinfeld, Julia Louis-Dreyfus, die ihr erklärt, dass Hawkeye am Tod ihrer Schwester Schuld ist und sie ihn töten soll. Klingt so, als soll Florence Pugh die Nachfolge von Scarlett Johannson antreten.




Meine Wertungen:
Monster Hunter 7 / 10
Black Widow 5 / 10

Wenn man mit Black Widow einen typischen Marvel Superheldenfilm erwartet wird man enttäuscht, da zählt er für mich klar zu einem der schlechtesten, lieber dann Captain Marvel schauen, wenn man einen Agentenfilm erwartet kann man mit zufrieden sein aber da gibt es bessere in dem Stil, wie Atomic Blonde mit Charlize Theron oder Red Sparrow mit Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wobei man auch sagen muß das die Zahl der Kinos die derartige Tonqualität liefern zumindest in meinen Gefilden stark gen 0 geht, Surround ist da mMn vollkommen ausreichend.


Da sind wir uns mal einig.
Die nachträgliche Anschaffung zweier Rear-Lautsprecher für meine Teufel Cinebar 11 MK2 könnte ich mir sogar noch vorstellen, die bisherige Frontbeschallung reicht mir aber auch schon so. Alles darüber ist Luxus den ich mir für später zurechtsparen müsste. ^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich hatte Freitag und Sonnabend Kinotag und mir sowohl Monster Hunter als auch Black Widow angesehen.


Black Widow:
Bestimmte Dinge wie Männer dümmlich dargestellt stimmt natürlich (muß man wohl mittlerweile ertragen), ich hab das ganze auch eher als eine Art Agentenfilm gesehen wobei Atomic Blonde mMn nach die aktuell beste Wahl ist.

Es war mehr eine Art Jane Bond mit Superschurken, Superfestung, Verfolgungsjagten a la "Der Spion der mich liebte" oder "Moonraker".den Marvel Kontext hab ich eh eher ignoriert, da sie ja eben keine Superkräfte hat.
Das hat mich in den Superheldenkämpfen eh schon immer gestört das man sie nicht als erstes/zweites wegatmet.  

Den "Posing"humor fand ich gut, der hat mich a la Deadpool gut abgeholt.  


Monster Hunter:
War mMn OK, aber ich habe auch keinerlei Bezug zum Spiel obwohl ich es mir gekauft habe. 
Ich hasse übergroße/-dicke "Ballon"Waffen und das Spiel hat mich auch durch andere Mechaniken abgestoßen, leider war ein Refund da nicht mehr möglich.
Als Film fand ich den in etwa auf dem Mortal Combat/Resident Evil Niveau, gut guckbar aber das Hirn muß aus sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Den "Posing"humor fand ich gut, der hat mich a la Deadpool gut abgeholt.


Ja, das war so ein kleiner Running Gag, den fand ich auch sehr lustig. 



> Monster Hunter:
> War mMn OK, aber ich habe auch keinerlei Bezug zum Spiel obwohl ich es mir gekauft habe.
> Ich hasse übergroße/-dicke "Ballon"Waffen und das Spiel hat mich auch durch andere Mechaniken abgestoßen, leider war ein Refund da nicht mehr möglich.
> Als Film fand ich den in etwa auf dem Mortal Combat/Resident Evil Niveau, gut guckbar aber das Hirn muß aus sein.


Das mit den Waffen fand ich gerade lustig, das waren die Waffen aus dem Spiel, inklusive Effekten, das sah so völlig überdreht aus, wenn Tony Jaa da mit dem Riesen-Schwert rumrennt, das so groß ist wie er. Sowas muss man natürlich dann abkönnen. 
Es war eben ein reines, völlig überzogenes Actionfast von Start bis Ende. Und ja, das Hirn durfte man da keinesfalls anschalten. 

Den neuen Mortal Kombat Film habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Die Resident Evil Filme mag ich alle bis auf einen, der mit Ada Wong, der war langweilig. Aber gerade der letzte war auch ein reines Action-Feuerwerk. Nun gut sind ja die gleichen Leute, halt Milla Jovovich und ihr Ehemann.


----------



## lars9401 (11. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nirgends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn man sich als Beispiel wie du das Steelbook raussucht, dann zahlt man 30 €. Eine normale Blu-ray gibt es zum Release zw. 16 € und 19 €.



			https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_godzilla-vs-kong-science-fiction-blu-ray-2748398.html


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich als Beispiel wie du das Steelbook raussucht, dann zahlt man 30 €. Eine normale Blu-ray gibt es zum Release zw. 16 € und 19 €.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_godzilla-vs-kong-science-fiction-blu-ray-2748398.html


Genau mein Reden. Nimmt man die einfachste Version ohne große Schnörkel kommt man immer auf unter 20 Euro. Hab seit Jahren keine Standard-BR gesehen die diesbezüglich aus dem Rahmen gefallen ist. Nicht mal Star Wars- oder Marvel-Neuerscheinungen, und diese werden bekanntlich immer zu Beginn teurer gehandelt als nicht ganz so populäre Filmkost.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2021)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich als Beispiel wie du das Steelbook raussucht, dann zahlt man 30 €. Eine normale Blu-ray gibt es zum Release zw. 16 € und 19 €.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_godzilla-vs-kong-science-fiction-blu-ray-2748398.html


ja, es war ein steelbook. mea culpa.
ändert aber nix an meiner eigentlichen aussage.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, es war ein steelbook. mea culpa.
> ändert aber nix an meiner eigentlichen aussage.


DOCH! 

Ein Vergleich eines einfachen, dennoch preisschweren  "Film-Streaming-Tickets" mit einer wesentlich teureren BR-Sonder-Edition passt hinten und vorne nicht. Wenn schon dann bitte einen "nackten" Stream mit einer "nackten" Scheibe gegenüberstellen, sprich ohne Extras (= kein 3D, keine Doppel-Disc, kein Media- oder Steel-Book, keine Büste oder sonstigem Klimbim).

Ein einfaches Kino-Ticket beinhaltet schließlich auch keine Zugaben, und für 3D bezahlt man bekanntlich auch immer etwas drauf.

Also: Wenn vergleichen, dann bitte richtig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Was ist ein nackter Stream?


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Der Stream ist sogar noch zusätzlich schlechter als die BR, nicht nur weil die Qualität von Bild und Ton schlechter ist, es fehlen auch weitere Tonspuren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was ist ein nackter Stream?


Hat ein Stream eine Verpackung? 3D-Feature? Sonstiges Bonusmaterial?

Wenn du alles mit "nein" beantwortest hast du genau DAS. 

Mehr als Bild und (meinetwegen auch multilingualer) Ton sollten für eine 1:1-Gegenüberstellung nicht von Belang sein, sonst macht der Versuch von vornherein keinen Sinn.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Also hat dementsprechend eine nackte Scheibe auch keine Verpackung?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Also hat dementsprechend eine nackte Scheibe auch keine Verpackung?


Die blaue Stardard-Hülle für ein Paar Cent fällt wohl kaum ins Gewicht. Artwork-Books oder eben Steelbooks sind wieder was anderes und pushen logischerweise den Preis, und das nicht zu knapp. 

Also nehmen wir den stinknormalen Amaray, dann hätten wir eine "nackte" blaue Scheibe. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Der nackte Stream wäre also demnach der 9€-Stream.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Der nackte Stream wäre also demnach der 9€-Stream.


Na, na, wenn dann schon der Exklusiv-Stream der jetzt verfügbar ist. Du hast selbst gesagt dass der Film erst später automatisch ins Normal-Abo hineinfließt. Und wir vergleichen Film mit Film, und nicht Film aus Abo-Paket mit Einzel-Film aus dem Handel bzw. im regulären Kino. Letzteres wäre doch absolut unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

Der Exklusiv-Stream ist aber nicht nackt. Der kommt mit dem Extra, dass du schon vor dem regulären Stream-Release gucken kannst. Dafür zahlst du ja mehr. Ebenso wie für ein exklusives Steelbook bei einer BR.

Die BR erscheint ebenso versetzt zum Kino-Release, wie der reguläre Stream. Also ist das vergleichbar. Und ich dachte, wir vergleichen nackte Scheiben mit nackten Streams.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Der Exklusiv-Stream ist aber nicht nackt. Der kommt mit dem Extra, dass du schon vor dem regulären Stream-Release gucken kannst. Dafür zahlst du ja mehr. Ebenso wie für ein exklusives Steelbook bei einer BR.


Nur mit dem Unterschied dass du die BR - egal ob Steelbook oder nicht - definitiv nicht im selben Zeittraum erhalten wirst wie den Regulär-Stream. Die 6-Monate-Regel, wir erinnern uns? 


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die BR erscheint ebenso versetzt zum Kino-Release, wie der reguläre Stream. Also ist das vergleichbar. Und ich dachte, wir vergleichen nackte Scheiben mit nackten Streams.


Wir bleiben hier jetzt mal konkret bei "Black Widow" :
Versetzt? Ja.
Gleichzeitig? Nein.

Und gerade das ist doch der Knackpunkt.

Disney wird mit Sicherheit die gewohnte Release-Politik von physischen Medien so einhalten wie es auch andere Publisher pflegen. Kommt Ihnen doch nur zugute um dadurch evtl. noch mehr Abonnenten dazu zu gewinnen.

Und damit sind wir wieder dort wo wir vorhin bereits waren:
Reden wir von einem Film unter vielen im Abo, gewinnt das Abo-Modell haushoch, dazu muss man keine Mathegenie sein um das zu erkennen. Da wir aber vom Stand HEUTE und daher vom preisschweren Einzelstream ausgehen - und um diesen geht's bei dieser News schließlich - passt nur dieser Direktvergleich. Wir haben Juli, Oktober ist noch ein wenig fern.

Um's abzuschließen:
Ein früherer Zugriff auf einen nagelneuen Film der ein Paar Euro en mehr veranschlagt ist keine neue Erfindung, und es werden natürlich nicht wenige bereit sein diesen Aufschlag zu zahlen. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt dieser "Vorteil" in meinen Augen ein ungemein teurer Deal, verglichen mit herkömmlichem Kino oder Standard-Disc. Mehr möchte ich dazu auch nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterschied dass du die BR - egal ob Steelbook oder nicht - definitiv nicht im selben Zeittraum erhalten wirst wie den Regulär-Stream. Die 6-Monate-Regel, wir erinnern uns?
> 
> Wir bleiben hier jetzt mal konkret bei "Black Widow" :
> Versetzt? Ja.
> ...


Aber einen Exklusivzugang mit einer einfachen BR zu vergleichen macht auch keinen Sinn, denn du bezahlst da für eine Extra-Leistung. Das ist auch kein fairer Vergleich. 
Insofern danke ich für die Diskussion und bleibe bei meiner Meinung.  

(Black Widow hat wohl übrigens allein über den Exklusivzugang 60 Millionen Dollar Einnahmen generiert)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2021)

Angeblich erscheint der Film am 14.09. bereits auf BR, DVD etc. Also noch vor der Freischaltung für alle Disney plus-Kunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Angeblich erscheint der Film am 14.09. bereits auf BR, DVD etc. Also noch vor der Freischaltung für alle Disney plus-Kunden.


Der Termin gilt allerdings "nur" für die USA. Für Deutschland ist frühestens Oktober vorgesehen.

Wundert mich aber ein wenig dass sich Disney schon so frühzeitig selbst das Wasser abgräbt statt dem Film mehr Laufzeit sowohl im Kino  (wo die Säle aus Sicherheitsgründen eh nicht zu 100% ausgebucht sind) als auch über Disney+-Exklusiv-Ticket zu geben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Termin gilt allerdings "nur" für die USA. Für Deutschland ist frühestens Oktober vorgesehen.
> 
> Wundert mich aber ein wenig dass sich Disney schon so frühzeitig selbst das Wasser abgräbt statt dem Film mehr Laufzeit sowohl im Kino  (wo die Säle aus Sicherheitsgründen eh nicht zu 100% ausgebucht sind) als auch über Disney+-Exklusiv-Ticket zu geben.


Vielleicht haben sie sich dazu entschieden, weil die Kinobesuche (warum auch immer, evtl. weil die Leute keinen Bock auf Delta haben?) zurückgehen und mittlerweile jeder per Premium geguckt hat, der bereit war, die zusätzlichen 20€ zu zahlen? Oder der Film läuft insgesamt nicht so gut?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie sich dazu entschieden, weil die Kinobesuche (warum auch immer, evtl. weil die Leute keinen Bock auf Delta haben?) zurückgehen und mittlerweile jeder per Premium geguckt hat, der bereit war, die zusätzlichen 20€ zu zahlen? Oder der Film läuft insgesamt nicht so gut?











						Black Widow
					






					www.boxofficemojo.com
				




Über 300 Mio. Dollar nach fast 3 Wochen unter Corona-Umständen sind sogar ausgesprochen gut. Eben darum finde ich den Medien-Release ziemlich verfrüht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Black Widow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann sind es vielleicht nur irgendwelche Release-Experimente für die Zukunft.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juli 2021)

Scarlett Johansson verklagt Disney wegen Vertragsbruch aufgrund der simultanen Streaming-Veröffentlichung bei Disney plus. Der Film sollte wohl primär nur in den Kinos erstveröffentlicht werden, wodurch sie eine höhere „Gewinnbeteiligung“ bekommen hätte.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/07/29/scarlett-johansson-lawsuit-disney/


----------

